# Frame geometry comparison websites?



## Bike junkie (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone know of any websites out there that allow you to put in geometry specs for 2 different frames to compare the geo? 

Kind of like this one for stems: http://alex.phred.org/stemchart/Default.aspx

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bike junkie said:


> Anyone know of any websites out there that allow you to put in geometry specs for 2 different frames to compare the geo?
> 
> Kind of like this one for stems: http://alex.phred.org/stemchart/Default.aspx
> 
> Thanks!


I don't, but with some knowledge/ experience and effort you can do some relatively simple calculations and get a good idea of how a given geo will work. It's much easier when there's a baseline (like your current bike) to compare the 'new' frame to.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have an Excel file to calculate and compare graphically two different bike geometries.

It is unfortunately 743 KB and the forum doesn't let me attach it.

I can send it via email


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have an Excel file to calculate and compare graphically two different bike geometries.
> 
> It is unfortunately 743 KB and the forum doesn't let me attach it.
> 
> I can send it via email


Sounds interesting.....
PM Sent!


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have an Excel file to calculate and compare graphically two different bike geometries.
> 
> It is unfortunately 743 KB and the forum doesn't let me attach it.
> 
> I can send it via email


Could you upload it to Google Docs and share it?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

will be up until 06.27

https://rcpt.yousendit.com/894633909/9abc64007786ec2708c9a8a3690555d1


----------



## nipsip (May 20, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> will be up until 06.27
> 
> https://rcpt.yousendit.com/894633909/9abc64007786ec2708c9a8a3690555d1


Thanks very much


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Salsa - Muchas Gracias! Don't know how this sheet got developed, but it was a ton of work for somebody.

Very, very valuable... thank you for making it available.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> will be up until 06.27
> 
> https://rcpt.yousendit.com/894633909/9abc64007786ec2708c9a8a3690555d1


Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, indeed is very good.

I found it on a website some years ago, I lost the link and when tried to find it to post the original link it was impossible to find


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Permanently hosted now, forever and ever: http://gearinches.com/blog/misc/bike-geometry-comparator


----------



## Bike junkie (Jul 12, 2004)

*Exactly what I was looking for...*

Thanks Salsa!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

Well done, that is really very cool. Some people are amazing with Excel.


----------

